# Masaya kaya siya?



## AskLang

*Masaya kaya siya?*

What could be the equivalent of this in English?

Many thanks


----------



## biankita

It can be translated to

Is he/she happy?

Masaya - happy
kaya - is; maybe
siya - he/she - this is a unisex pronoun.


----------



## Cracker Jack

AskLang said:


> *Masaya kaya siya?*
> 
> What could be the equivalent of this in English?
> 
> Many thanks



Kaya is an adverb that indicates supposition, hence a hypothetical situation. It should be conditional instead of indicative.

Would he/she be happy?

Native speakers however have a way of dealing with this in order to avoid his/her so they use they.

Would they be happy?


----------



## niernier

'kaya' is a particle expressing a state of wonder or questioning

I have always translated 'kaya' in statements like these as "I wonder".


AskLang said:


> *Masaya kaya siya?*
> 
> What could be the equivalent of this in English?
> 
> Many thanks


A possible translation is, *"I wonder if he/she's happy."*


----------

